# gentoo 1.4 RC1 boot-cd

## KiLLaCaT

HI!

hab mir das RC1 gesaugt, stage2 und diese " liveCD".

die cd is bootfähig,  und man merkt, dass sich einiges getan hat. man kann zb. mit "net-config" ethx die IP und so einstellen. ich kann aber kein modprobe 8139too ausführen. er beschwert sich, dass er kein solches modul kennt.

weis jemand mehr über diese cd? ein doc dazu oder so hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.

jax

----------

## Starfox

@kcat:  Wo hast du die RC1 iso her??? Kannst du bitte einen Link posten!? Danke

mfg fox

----------

## Beforegod

Hier findest Du die ISO :

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/1.4_rc1/x86/

----------

## KiLLaCaT

die ISO hab i eh, aber i was net,  was i damit anfangen soll, keine PCI scan --> keine module.

so ein mist.

jax

----------

## MrIch

habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht z.B: knoppix zum installieren zu benutzen?

Der Vorteil dabei liegt in der super Hardwareerkennung und das Vorhandensein von kde und co, dann kann man nebenbei noch bei Problemen hier im Forum vorbeisehen!

----------

## Crash1976M

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht z.B: knoppix zum installieren zu benutzen?
> 
> Der Vorteil dabei liegt in der super Hardwareerkennung und das Vorhandensein von kde und co, dann kann man nebenbei noch bei Problemen hier im Forum vorbeisehen!

 

Hi

ich installiere hier grad die rc1 via knoppix. Da mein bisheriges System etliche macken hatte, habe ich meine cdromlade schon zugeklebt   :Very Happy:  . Aber heute hab ich zeit es mal neu aufzusetzten. Bis jetzt hatte ich keine probleme. Hab zwar mal zur sicherheit nach dem partitionieren via fdisk mal rebootet (fdisk hatte mir da ne meldung gegeben), aber sonst läuft alles glatt. 

cu

ps: verwende hier grad eine alte 2.2 Knoppix - die hat mir schon sehr oft gute dienste geliefert (auch beim daten retten von div. HD's, welche mit fat oder ntfs formatiert waren). Daher mein Motto: wenn windows (9x/2000/xp) nicht mehr weiter weiss, einfach mal die knoppix booten, ES HILFT !!!

----------

## MrIch

Gestern habe ich es mit dem neusten Knoppiy versucht, aber ich muss leider sagen, dass es kein Bock macht. Dieses Automount System nervt doch ziemlich!

Aus diesem Grunde habe ich wieder eine alte 1.1 gentoo iso boot cd genommen!

Nun stehe ich aber vor dem Problem, dass es kein kdm gibt obwohl ich emerge kdenetwork gemacht habe, welches ja eigentlich kdm einschliessen sollte, oder?

----------

## spaci76

hi, 

ist diese rc1 version wirklich besser als die 1.4 beta. die hab ich nämlich drauf und hab beim emerge probs .. könnt ihr die wirklich empfehlen???

cu spaci76  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *MrIch wrote:*   

> habt ihr schonmal darüber nachgedacht z.B: knoppix zum installieren zu benutzen?
> 
> Der Vorteil dabei liegt in der super Hardwareerkennung und das Vorhandensein von kde und co, dann kann man nebenbei noch bei Problemen hier im Forum vorbeisehen!

 

würd ich verdammt gern, aber mein tft spinnt unter knoppix, und bevor ich meinen alten unscharfen monitor herschleppe, benutze ich doch lieber die boot iso 1.2.

jax

----------

## cyc

dein tft spinnt bei knoppix auch auf der console? knoppix hat bootoptions um gewisse sachen einzustellen, bzw nur die console zu booten

----------

## KiLLaCaT

des prob is, das er schon beim booten(bei der konfig v. soundcard,...) probleme hat(das bild is 2 geteilt und monitor ausschlten hilft nix.

MfG

jax

----------

## spaci76

hi,

also ich hab mich um ca 13uhr daran gemacht 1.4rc1 stage3 zu instllieren. Bin nun seit ca. 10min fertig .. war echt hefigt was der alles bei kde mit rein muellt.. obwohl ich es bei USE also -xxx gemarkt habe  :Sad: ( nun gut bis denn 

cu spaci76

----------

